# How do you handle orders without tips on GrubHub?



## k4ever

I signed to drive for GH 4 months ago, but never ever did a single delivery. They "deactivated" me after a month of acceptance for inactivity reasons. They told me I can always get activated to work again in the future.

Now, I checked videos about how order requests work and how the app looks like, while doing a delivery. I really like that you can see if the customer tipped through the app, although you can only see it after picking up the food from the restaurant.
Quick question: Does your earnings for a delivery already add the tip or is that added later?
Say I get an order to pick up at Claim Jumper with a payout of $10.25. Then after I pick up the food I see the customer tipped $5. How much will I get? $10.25 or $15.25? My guess is that the tip is already added from the start.

By the way, I have been delivering pizzas for Domino's for almost 4 years and I know how to properly provide great customer service. I have to deliver the pizzas right at their door, and only call the customer if I cant find their location. Now, let's say I picked a grubhub order and I see a $10 tip (for educational purposes that is a GREAT tip). Since the customer was that nice I am willing to get off my car, go to their door, or call them that I already arrived, thank them and tell them "have a good day sir/ma'am". But what if I see that there is no tip, or it says the message "tip in cash"? I heard that 99% of the time you wont get a tip with these ones, even if you had to park far away, go to the 4th floor, carrying a big order. How do you guys handle it? Do you just show up at the address provided and stay in your car until the customer comes out and picks their order from the curb? This is exactly what I would do if I dont see a tip beforehand. I guess you have a timer when you arrive, and if nobody comes out, you can cancel, leave and get free food.

Thoughts?

EDIT: I just read that GH emphasize that the customer will get their order delivered "straight to the door". In my case, if I dont see a tip in the app I will just wait in my car. I guess you can get deactivated if too many customers complain that you didnt go straight to their door?


----------



## Invisible

You can just decline the orders where the tip isn’t up front. Sometimes I take those orders and either customer tipped in cash, customer never tipped or GH would reward me with a very nice order afterward.

Don’t always dismiss the non-tip orders. One time a guy put in the notes that he would provide a cash tip. Had I denied the order, I wouldn’t have seen it.

If you wait in your car, you can guarantee no one will tip you in cash. Just bring their food to the door.


----------



## amazinghl

*Reject* the order*.
Do not *accept the offer.
*Do not* deliver.
*Cancel *the order if I accidentally accepted.

There is no timer with GrubHub. Don't waste your time on order with no tip.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/2-hours-late-order-delivered.313059/



> Say I get an order to pick up at Claim Jumper with a payout of $10.25. Then after I pick up the food I see the customer tipped $5. How much will I get? $10.25 or $15.25? My guess is that the tip is already added from the start.


$10.25.


----------



## k4ever

So you can already see the tip BEFORE accepting a delivery request? I saw a video of how they looked like, and it showed pickup location, name and address, and how much you will be making TOTAL (it was $20). Then further forward, after being inside the restaurant and after picking up the order, you will see if the customer tipped or not (it was $5). This tip info wasnt shown on the original request.

Do any one of you guys have a screenshot of how the tip line info should look like on an request before accepting it?



Invisible said:


> If you wait in your car, you can guarantee no one will tip you in cash. Just bring their food to the door.


I know they wont tip, but I really wouldn't care at that point.


amazinghl said:


> There is no timer with GrubHub. Don't waste your time on order with no tip.


I saw your thread, but it didnt specify if you could cancel the order at a certain amount of time after arriving at the destination. I only saw that nobody wanted to pick up this guy's order because he didn't tip, and thats why the order took forever to be delivered.


----------



## amazinghl

k4ever said:


> So you can already see the tip BEFORE accepting a delivery request?


No, you see the total before accepting.
Once accepted, then you can see the tip amount.


----------



## k4ever

amazinghl said:


> No, you see the total before accepting.
> Once accepted, then you can see the tip amount.


Any penalties for cancelling one with no tips?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

Invisible said:


> You can just decline the orders where the tip isn't up front. Sometimes I take those orders and either customer tipped in cash, customer never tipped or GH would reward me with a very nice order afterward.


In my very limited experience so far, sometimes GH will add to the delivery payout for low/no-tipping orders. In my market, the payout formula is $4.50 flat rate per delivery + $0.50/mile (distance as the crow flies between restaurant and customer). I have noticed that for some of the low/no-tipping deliveries, GH has paid as much as $7 for the delivery portion of the payout and still added the mileage payout to it. I assume that if GH can't get a driver to accept, then they up the ante some.


----------



## amazinghl

k4ever said:


> Any penalties for cancelling one with no tips?


There are three partner level with GH, you better read up.

https://driver.grubhub.com/recognition/


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

amazinghl said:


> There are three partner level with GH, you better read up.


Is there any real benefit to Pro or Premier status? I drove some off-block time last night, and I decided that for the first week or so I was just going to go total ant and accept every ping they throw my way no matter how ridiculous it is. My acceptance rate was still only 70%, simply because I got some pings while I was driving and there was no place that I could safely pull over to accept the ping. I will say this for Uber Eats. They make it a lot easier to accept pings while driving.

So if my acceptance rate is only 70% when I am trying to accept everything, I can't imagine that I'm going to keep it above 85% once I start discriminating.


----------



## k4ever

amazinghl said:


> There are three partner level with GH, you better read up.
> 
> https://driver.grubhub.com/recognition/


I'm talking about cancelling an accepted request. Not about not accepting one. 
Like in Uber/Lyft you can ignore as many pings as you want, and nothing directly will happen to you (no deactivation, but maybe hidden time-outs). Now if you accept a ping, but then cancel, the higher your cancellation rate goes the more U/L will notice and send you warnings. You keep accepting and cancelling and you can get deactivated.


----------



## uberboy1212

k4ever said:


> I'm talking about cancelling an accepted request. Not about not accepting one.
> Like in Uber/Lyft you can ignore as many pings as you want, and nothing directly will happen to you (no deactivation, but maybe hidden time-outs). Now if you accept a ping, but then cancel, the higher your cancellation rate goes the more U/L will notice and send you warnings. You keep accepting and cancelling and you can get deactivated.





k4ever said:


> I'm talking about cancelling an accepted request. Not about not accepting one.
> Like in Uber/Lyft you can ignore as many pings as you want, and nothing directly will happen to you (no deactivation, but maybe hidden time-outs). Now if you accept a ping, but then cancel, the higher your cancellation rate goes the more U/L will notice and send you warnings. You keep accepting and cancelling and you can get deactivated.


Yes cancelling an accepted order is bad on any platform


----------



## amazinghl

k4ever said:


> I'm talking about cancelling an accepted request.


Those are called removed with penalty. I have no idea what the penalty is or if there is any.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/grubhub-removed-with-penalty.312211/


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

amazinghl said:


> Those are called removed with penalty. I have no idea what the penalty is or if there is any.


The penalty is that you get a penalty.


----------



## oicu812

If the GH order is around $4, there's most likely no upfront tip. Knowing that, it's one's choice to accept or decline the order.


----------



## nighthawk398

if your counting on a guarantee you wont get it if you cancel a certain percentage 

also I dont think it's against policy to mention no tip showing if they didnt tip


----------



## dlearl476

I look at it philosophically, it's another facet of "Zen and the Art of Delivery." When I first started driving GH, I used to get an attitude about it. I never dipped my junk in the salsa, but I didn't hurry either. And if I was double dipping, no-tippers would definitely be waiting for their cold food. Then I did a few no-tip deliveries to Indians, Asians (neither culture embraces tipping) and large low income families. I do enough $20+ tip PF Chaing/Red Lobster/Applebee's orders that I can afford to do a few no-tip orders from time to time. I figure it's bad karma to cop an attitude about delivering a no-tip order to a family of four in low income housing in my $50K Mercedes.


That said, when I have a stacked order I always deliver the highest tip order first.


----------



## uberboy1212

dlearl476 said:


> I look at it philosophically, it's another facet of "Zen and the Art of Delivery." When I first started driving GH, I used to get an attitude about it. I never dipped my junk in the salsa, but I didn't hurry either. And if I was double dipping, no-tippers would definitely be waiting for their cold food. Then I did a few no-tip deliveries to Indians, Asians (neither culture embraces tipping) and large low income families. I do enough $20+ tip PF Chaing/Red Lobster/Applebee's orders that I can afford to do a few no-tip orders from time to time. I figure it's bad karma to cop an attitude about delivering a no-tip order to a family of four in low income housing in my $50K Mercedes.
> 
> That said, when I have a stacked order I always deliver the highest tip order first.


I respect that attitude. Ive tried that myself but I just cant do it. I just cant stand non tippers and its the main reason I dont really get on GH. I can kind of understand UE non tippers since Uber makes it hard for them to tip and even tricks them into thinking tip is included. You really have to go out of your way to not tip on GH. The last non tip GH order I accepted a while back I shook his canned soda like a maraca the entire trip to his house. I like to imagine that he was really thirsty and opened it right away


----------



## dlearl476

uberboy1212 said:


> I respect that attitude. Ive tried that myself but I just cant do it. I just cant stand non tippers and its the main reason I dont really get on GH. I can kind of understand UE non tippers since Uber makes it hard for them to tip and even tricks them into thinking tip is included. You really have to go out of your way to not tip on GH. The last non tip GH order I accepted a while back I shook his canned soda like a maraca the entire trip to his house. I like to imagine that he was really thirsty and opened it right away


What turned the tide for me was a no-tip TB order less than a mile away, so <$5 order. (It was in my "accept every offer, keep premiere status" period.) Dropped off to a young kid in a bad area. He apologized for the no tip, said he only had enough for his order on his debit card. And handed me 5 crumpled up $1 bills.


----------



## uberboy1212

dlearl476 said:


> What turned the tide for me was a no-tip TB order less than a mile away, so <$5 order. (It was in my "accept every offer, keep premiere status" period.) Dropped off to a young kid in a bad area. He apologized for the no tip, said he only had enough for his order on his debit card. And handed me 5 crumpled up $1 bills.


Damn I cant imagine if that happened to me on the can shake order. Prob would have told him not to open it right away cuz I dropped it. Fortunately this asshole didn't even thank me as he he grabbed the order. He should consider himself lucky he didn't order salsa


----------



## Uberdriver2710

*"How do you handle orders without tips on GrubHub?"*

I don't.


----------



## amazinghl

I just go home if the orders are not up to my standard.


----------



## oicu812

I only took 2 non-tipped orders last night and got $5 & $8 cash tip. I knew those orders that I accepted would have cash tips.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

amazinghl said:


> View attachment 315513
> 
> 
> I just go home if the orders are not up to my standard.


Monday after easter was dead.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

amazinghl said:


> I just go home if the orders are not up to my standard.


I drove tonight (4/28), but when I look at my pay summary for the week (4/22 - 4/28) it shows no entry for Sunday and the deliveries that I did on Sunday are not included in my pay total for the week. I'm thinking this may be a bug in the new app. They rolled out an app update this week that allows you to see pay summaries for previous weeks (instead of just the current week). I wonder if there is a bug in the new rollover code, and Sunday is not getting allocated to either week. Are you seeing the same thing in your app? The reason I ask is because your screenshot shows pay for Sunday for the same time period that mine is showing none for Sunday. Your screenshot was taken before midnight, though, so Sunday was still the current week and not the previous week. Do you still see the same information now if you look at the same time period (4/22 - 4/28)?


----------



## amazinghl

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I drove tonight (4/28), but when I look at my pay summary for the week (4/22 - 4/28) it shows no entry for Sunday and the deliveries that I did on Sunday are not included in my pay total for the week. I'm thinking this may be a bug in the new app. They rolled out an app update this week that allows you to see pay summaries for previous weeks (instead of just the current week). I wonder if there is a bug in the new rollover code, and Sunday is not getting allocated to either week. Are you seeing the same thing in your app? The reason I ask is because your screenshot shows pay for Sunday for the same time period that mine is showing none for Sunday. Your screenshot was taken before midnight, though, so Sunday was still the current week and not the previous week. Do you still see the same information now if you look at the same time period (4/22 - 4/28)?


Check your email for pay instead of using the app.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

amazinghl said:


> Check your email for pay instead of using the app.


It's fixed now. Either there was bug in the system that got fixed or there is a delay in displaying Sunday data when the present week becomes the previous week at midnight on Sunday night/Monday morning.


----------



## dryverjohn

I need to take all deliveries in my area to get my GH guarantee, $15, which is not bad while you are also doing, uber, lyft, postmates, deliv, roadie etc. The base is nice to know what you'll make at a minimum. Orders with no tips are scrutinized, I will do all in my power to make sure that they either get their food very late, or that I keep it when they are in an apt complex and don't answer the phone. I am quite successful at this and donate the food to other restaurants in the area. I don't need to eat any more of the crap that I deliver.


----------



## panchotheman18

I dont even waste my time. Usually a better order comes up anyway. I usually use dd or ue in between deliveries.


----------

